# Unitronic Stage 2+ Turbo Upgrade Kit for 2.0 TSI® Gen3 MQB®



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is pleased to announce its Turbocharger Upgrade Kit* for the 2.0 TSI® Gen3 MQB® engine. With countless hours of research and development completed utilizing industry-leading calibration tools and equipment, Unitronic has achieved the perfect balance of performance while maintaining complete OEM-like reliability and drivability; boasting a staggering output of *381 HP/377 LB-FT TQ*.






Unitronic’s Turbo Upgrade Kit is a complete turn-key, bolt-on Stage 2+ Performance Package consisting of Unitronic’s Performance Software and Hardware components:

• Unitronic Stage 2+ Performance Software
• Genuine IHI Turbocharger
• Unitronic Carbon Fiber Intake System
• Unitronic Intercooler Upgrade
• Unitronic 3” Stainless Steel Downpipe










All the components comprising Unitronic’s Stage 2+ package are designed to allow for maximum performance without sacrifice. Unitronic’s Carbon Fiber Intake System optimizes airflow into the genuine IHI turbocharger, while its Intercooler Upgrade allows for maintaining a cool, dense charge being ingested by the engine. Unitronic’s 3” T304 Stainless Steel Downpipe allows for maximum exhaust gas flow and features a 200-cell high flow metallic catalytic converter, stainless steel corrugated flex section, v-band connections and fits with either the OEM cat-back exhaust or can be combined with Unitronic’s 3” Cat-Back Exhaust System. All of Unitronic’s Performance Hardware products are designed using its in-house 3D scanner and modeling software to assure users a perfect and precise fitment. 










As with all of its Performance Software, Unitronic is committed to delivering its Clients with the utmost reliability and drivability through any/all driving conditions its users may encounter. Utilizing its in-house Superflow Engine Dynamometer and environmentally controlled dyno cell, Unitronic performs a plethora of real-world driving simulations, including extreme hot and cold climates and high sustained speed/prolonged run stress testing to ensure safe operation in virtually all scenarios allowing for the ultimate Performance Software.










*Price: $4299.99 USD*

Unitronic’s Stage 2+ Turbo Upgrade Package is available for pre-order NOW. Contact your Authorized Unitronic Dealer today!

*Applications:*
MK7 VW® GTI®
8V Audi® A3®
5E Skoka Octavia VRS

*Currently available for CNTA, CNTC, CHHA, and CHHB engine codes.


----------



## hjvelez (Mar 10, 2014)

Does this use the OEM Turbo found on the S3 and Golf R engines?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

We're utilizing a Genuine IHI RHF5 frame turbocharger with this kit.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

What car is your "stock" car on the graph?


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> We're utilizing a Genuine IHI RHF5 frame turbocharger with this kit.


That doesn't really answer the question. How does that IHI RHF5 turbo compare with the S3/Golf R stock turbo?


----------



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

*Where is the Video for this Kit?*

Certainly considering a kit such as this. The Unitronic video on youtube for the 2015 Audi A3 2.0 Stage 2 is wicked, showing a 0-60 mph in ~4.0 seconds and 1/4 mile in ~12.48 seconds. If Unitronic has a 2015 Audi A3 2.0 Stage 2+, where is the video showing the 0-62mph/0-100km/h and 1/4 mile? If you want people to purchase this kit, I'm sure showing a 0-60 at ~3.5-3.7 seconds and a 1/4 mile under 12 seconds would do the trick. What you waiting for Unitronic? Let's see the video of this wicked set up.


----------



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

*Where is the video*

Why haven't you posted any videos for this setup Unitronic? You blow some internals or something? Not as much output as originally thought? Come on. Make us A3 8V owners pull the trigger on this kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

ThorMjolnir said:


> Certainly considering a kit such as this. The Unitronic video on youtube for the 2015 Audi A3 2.0 Stage 2 is wicked, showing a 0-60 mph in ~4.0 seconds and 1/4 mile in ~12.48 seconds. If Unitronic has a 2015 Audi A3 2.0 Stage 2+, where is the video showing the 0-62mph/0-100km/h and 1/4 mile? If you want people to purchase this kit, I'm sure showing a 0-60 at ~3.5-3.7 seconds and a 1/4 mile under 12 seconds would do the trick. What you waiting for Unitronic? Let's see the video of this wicked set up.





ThorMjolnir said:


> Why haven't you posted any videos for this setup Unitronic? You blow some internals or something? Not as much output as originally thought? Come on. Make us A3 8V owners pull the trigger on this kit.


Yes, we have our 2015 A3 in-house equipped with our Stage 2+ kit that makes great, consistent, and reliable power. Nothing but positive feedback globally, and have quite a few Stage 2+ kits roaming the streets throughout the world. We'll be sure to try to get to the track!


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This would beast so much harder than APR's junk

super psyched for the UniConnect
Go Unitronic!!
eace:


----------



## Ape Factory (Apr 14, 2017)

Looking at the 2+, it appears the Stage 2 actually makes more power utilizing the stock turbo and intercooler. I do see the torque comes on sooner and the peak is flatter with the 2+ and the IHI turbo. It'd be great to have an overlay of the two dyno graphs with the same scale if possible. 

I'm just curious as to what the advantage is of running an all-new turbo. Is there simply more headroom in the 2+ IHI turbo that isn't being taken advantage of yet? Room to grow? Is the 2+ IHI simply more up to the task in terms of dynamic response and longevity vs. the stock turbo? Is the compressor in a more favorable range than the stock turbo? 

Thanks in advance!


----------

